
GitHub's technology predictions for 2018 - joeyespo
https://github.com/blog/2480-github-s-technology-predictions-for-2018
======
skybrian
The treatment of data seems very shallow. Data varies widely in value. I'm
sure some companies will find hidden value in their data. Others will be
disappointed. Often, holding onto data is not worth the risk. Consider why
there are email retention policies and all the high-profile hacks last year.

If anything, this points to companies keeping better track of their data,
understanding why they have it, and making rational decisions about what to
collect and when to delete it.

Also, I expect that companies won't be allowed to make their own decisions
about this - outsiders will make demands and this will eventually result in
more regulation.

------
djroomba
Pretty vague stuff.

My prediction as funding begins to try up, data science will go under a moment
of crisis, and come back stronger with greater ai integration.

I'm already hearing feedback from my local angel group that its(big data) not
replicating,not producing sales results, or not business profitable.

Also the ad apocalyse will continue.

------
BillinghamJ
That article has an incredible level of buzzwordiness...

